
Has example.com/test (et al) been hacked on http? - danhite
Has example.com been hacked on some http URLs? I get 404 for example.com URL of https &#x2F;test but I receive some claimed 606 byte webp file if instead I use http &#x2F;test which seems irregular to me. Similarly odd junk returned on http (not https) for &#x2F;robots.txt and &#x2F;favicon.ico ... I checked using google DNS 4.4.4.4 by Frontier Fios with iPad Air 2 on iOS 11.3 Safari and separately using vanila T-Mobile access (their DNS) on an iPhone iOS 11.3 Safari. Caveat Emptor: I&#x27;ve not direct linked to any of the oddly behaving URLs for reader&#x27;s browsing safety, just in case. If this is <i>normal</i>, is there documentation somewhere spec&#x27;ing variant behavior of example.com URLs?
======
danhite
It's a bizarre random ios Safari 11.3 bug, so nevermind

